# no records of my sent emails in Outlook express



## adam-r (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey guys how's everything going?

I am currently using Outlook express version 6 with Windows XP home edition.

I have a verizon account and an earthlink account set up so I can choose either when I send out email. 

When I am sending out an email on either server, I am not getting a record of what I am sending in my sent box. Secondly, when the email is going out, errors appear but there is no explanation. It's basically a warning but nothing specific. The messages are getting thru on the other end, and there is a copy of the message in my outbox that is not removing itself once the email has been sent.

Any thoughts about this?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

1. You might have this option unchecked.

In OE, press tools - options and click the SEND tab. Make sure that "save copy of sent messages in the Sent Items folder" is checked.

2. With the copy being stuck in your outbox, do this:

- make sure OE is not running.
Do a search for "outbox.dbx". Rename all of them to "outbox.old".
Reopen and test OE.


----------



## adam-r (Mar 21, 2006)

I checked in my options and the sent box has been checked. Changing the string to outbox.old didn't do anything.

When I send out the emails I get the following message. "some errors have occured while processing the requested tasks. "Please review the list of errors below" There are none to be reviewed. Not only that, under the task box it reads " send 1 message using one message using incoming. verizon. net with a yellow exclamation point before the word send. And the status is a warning. It verizon trying to tell me something?


----------



## eaglesearth (Mar 24, 2007)

Adam,
I'm exoeriencing the exact same problem. Like you I have 2 different e-mail accounts. I deleted my secondary acount and am still no further. I've gone to a local teck store and was told to restore system to an earlier time. I've done that with no change. I've deleted and re-installed OE and the same problem exists. I'm at a loss and need help! Helppppppppppppp.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *eaglesearth*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

In Outlook Express, create a new folder and name it *Sent Items 2007* click on the folder *Sent Items 2007* to open it.
Now click on the original *Sent Items* folder, select all the messages and drag them into the new *Sent Items 2007* folder you just created.

You can also select all the messages then Right click > Move to Folder browse to the folder you just created, click *OK*. The messages will then be moved to the folder you select.

Once the Sent Items folder is empty, locate the Message Store for the current Identity in Outlook Express.
Tools > Options > Maintenance tab > Store Folder button
The directory for the Message Store will appear.
Copy the directory.

Close Outlook Express

Open Windows Explorer and paste the directory in the Address Bar.
Locate the *Sent Items.dbx* folder...not the Sent Items 2007 folder you just created. 
Rename *Sent Items.dbx* to *Sent Items.old*
Restart Outlook Express a new *Sent Items.dbx* file will be created.
Send yourself a Test message to see if a copy of your message is being saved to the Sent Items folder.

Can you post the exact error message you are receiving when trying to send out an e-mail?
Is the Outbox also retaining a copy of your outgoing messages?

Let us know what happens.


----------



## eaglesearth (Mar 24, 2007)

The error message is simply a yellow triangle warning bwith no other explanation.
I've researched this situation extensively and find that the same condition exists for many other users of OE. I've done what you have suggested all to no avail. I even deleted only to re-install OE all with the same results. I've now migrated all my OE folders to Microsoft Outlook, my new default. Someone shouls alert the OE owners and request a patch!
Thanks


----------



## eaglesearth (Mar 24, 2007)

I forgot to provide comment on the outbox. Once I press send message stays in the outbox and will continue sending repeaded duplicates to the intended recipient. Unless I delete the outbox message after sending it, it will continue going out. I did a test yesterday and sent myself a message. I left the message in the outbox only to find an enormous amount of the same e-mail in my in box???


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

It is possible that the Identity is corrupted.

Create a new Identity in Outlook Express:
Create a new Identity:
File > Identities > Add New Identity
Name the Identity
Click *Yes* when asked if you want to switch to the new Identity.
*Cancel* out of Importing or Upgrading if the option is given.
Recreate your E-mail account.

Send a Test message to yourself to see if Sent Items are saved correctly and the Outbox empties upon a successful Send.

As for alerting, Microsoft is aware of Identity corruption as well as .dbx file corruption.
Windows Mail replaces Outlook Express in Vista.


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

I had two occasions with this problem 1; the Mailboxes or the Email folders exeeding the limit. And most frequent the time out was to low. In the options of the accounts get the tab page with extra advanced. The time should be set to maximum.


----------



## abbacus (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi,

Tech Support guy, thanks for great help. I did followed all the steps you have written and it worked

Thanks
Vish


----------



## Vegas Jerry (May 12, 2007)

I, too, was getting the blank error message in Outlook Express. The message would send but still remain in the OUT box. Here is how I fixed the problem:

From your suggestion, I began to make a new identity. I began delegating all the messages from the old identity. There wree a lot, and lots of pictures taking up memory. Some would not even delete and I had to move them to other directories in order to delegate them. 

After having deleted virtually all messages, I went to File > then Folders > then Compact All Folders. (This must be done, ever after deleting messages from the Deleted files; or they reside, hidden in memory. This could be the problem of other people).

This corrected my problem in my original Identify. No more error message and sent files go to the Sent box.

This ALSO corrected another problem when my cut and paste was acting strangely, skipping, and working slowly.

I perceive the original Outlook Express problem to be too many messages (and large pictures) in memory and running out of memory. I believe Outlook Express had to go to the hard drive to storage and operations.

Hope this helps others.

Vegas Jerry


----------

